# Schwertmeisters = Defftank ?



## Lerai (15. Januar 2008)

Ich werde wohl einen Schwertmeisters zumindest am anfang spielen, soweit so gut
sieht cool aus fette schwerter und klingenkämpfe klingen derbst cool, nur befürchte ich das er mehr so ein "Tank" wird, wo ich doch aufjeden fall einen dmg dealer spielen will.

Da ist jetzt die Frage wird der Schwertmeisters eher wie defftank oder so wie Mortelstrike Krieger oder gar Schurke???


----------



## Terriom (15. Januar 2008)

Der Schwertmeister wird meinem Wissen nach die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



" Jo, die coole Sau mit ihren geilen Schwertern" muß 100% eine defensive Rolle übernehmen.

Also die falsche Klasse für einen DD-Liebhaber


P.S. Auch wenn jetzt wieder die Kommentare kommen, daß man ihn ja bestimmt Off skillen kann, bleibe ich dabei, daß seine Funktion immer die des Tanks sein (also einstecken und blocken) und der Schaden hinter den beiden DD-Klassen wird.
WAR hat halt nur klassische Arch-Typen, ohne bisher bekannte Hydrid-Skillungs-Möglichkeiten (WoW-Stichworte: Feral-Druide oder Tankadin), so daß meiner Ansicht nach die Klassen in ihren Aufgaben unabhängig der Skillung primär festgelegt blieben.


----------



## -Hannibal- (16. Januar 2008)

also soweit ich weiß  wirst du als tank wohl nich son dmg machen wie zb n witchhunter oder hammerträger  aber du wirst auch als tank ordentlich schaden machen können


----------



## -Haihappen- (17. Januar 2008)

Lerai schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl einen Schwertmeisters zumindest am anfang spielen, soweit so gut
> sieht cool aus fette schwerter und klingenkämpfe klingen derbst cool, nur befürchte ich das er mehr so ein "Tank" wird, wo ich doch aufjeden fall einen dmg dealer spielen will.
> 
> Da ist jetzt die Frage wird der Schwertmeisters eher wie defftank oder so wie Mortelstrike Krieger oder gar Schurke???


Wie ein Schurke wohl eher nicht, dann lieber wie ein Mortalstrike-Krieger - mir tut dieser vergleich zwar weh, aber wenn es nicht anders geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du wirst halt auch Zweihandwaffen tragen können.


----------



## -Hannibal- (18. Januar 2008)

über sone art mortalstrike würd ich mich freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Dann weiß ich ja was ich spiele,
noch einen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerai (26. Februar 2008)

Will keinen Tank *wäääh*^^
ich werd ihn trotzdem Zocken, hoffe halt das er wie bei WoW dann am ende mit der richtigen "Skillung" ordentlich reinhauen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gehört er wird nur 2Hand SChwerter und gar keine Schilde tragen können, stimmt das?


----------



## Mordenai (26. Februar 2008)

Der Schwertmeister wird wohl weder einem Schurken, noch einem MS-Krieger ähneln, sonder vielmehr eine eigene Spielweise haben. Diese beruht im Wesentlichen auf der sogenannten "Balance" und den "Klingentänzen".

Der Schwertmeister besitzt drei "Balancestufen": "offene Balance", "verbesserte balance" und "perfekte Balance". Das heißt, dass ein vollständiger Klingentanz aus drei aufeinanderfolgenden Angriffen besteht. Dabei muss man aber beachten, dass die Balancestufen aufeinander aufbauen, also die Fähigkeiten der verbesserten Balance erst freigeschaltet werden, wenn mann einen Angriff auf der Stufe offene Balance ausgeführt hat. Ebenso verhält es sich mit der perfekten Balance. Hat man einen Tanz ausgeführt, beginnt das ganze von neuem (um Fragen vorzubeugen: Bisher kann man die Tänze nicht unterbrechen).

Ein Schwertmeister wird sich, wie die meisten anderen Tanks zwischen einer Zweihandwaffe bzw. einer Einhandwaffe in Kombination mit einem Schild, entscheiden können.

(Alles nachzulesen im Grab-Bag)


----------



## -Hannibal- (26. Februar 2008)

Bin mal gespannt ob sie eine Waffenspezielisierung oder so in der Art einführen. Sprich Schwert, Axt, Streitkolben, Schild etc....


----------



## Mordenai (27. Februar 2008)

-Hannibal- schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob sie eine Waffenspezielisierung oder so in der Art einführen. Sprich Schwert, Axt, Streitkolben, Schild etc....



Eher nicht, da jede Karriere bestimmte Waffen bevorzugt. So wird man wohl kaum einen Schwertmeister oder einen Hammerträger mit einer Axt sehen. Orks dagegen tragen ja eh Spaltaz, die sogut wie jede form annehmen können.

Allerdings wird es gerade (oder nur) bei den Tanks die Möglichkeit geben sich auf Waffengattungen insofern zu spezialisieren, als dass sie an bestimmten Plätzen getragen werden (Also Zweihandwaffe oder 1h + Schild).


----------



## -Hannibal- (27. Februar 2008)

Sonst ist darüber noch nix bekannt oder ? Also ob man mit 2handwaffenspez. mehr schaden oder mehr crit hat zb.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Februar 2008)

Vom Schwertmeister weiß ich im moment nur das er ein Tank ohne Schild wird, in Interviews hat Paul Barnett angedeutet das der Schwertmeister über eine Art Ausweichen/Parrieren tanken wird und so den Schaden vermeidet.

Und zu den Skills wirst du nicht zu hören bekommen bis die NDA fällt.


----------



## -Hannibal- (28. Februar 2008)

Ein Tank ohne Schild ????  wtf


----------



## Mordenai (28. Februar 2008)

*Grab-Bag Nr. 22*

F: Wird der Schwertmeister mit zwei Waffen gleichzeitig kämpfen können?

A: Der Schwertmeister wird nicht in der Lage sein, mit zwei Waffen gleichzeitig zu kämpfen, da er auf eine Spezialisierung für Zweihandwaffen ausgelegt ist, um viel Schaden auszuteilen. *Er wird aber Schild und Schwert benutzen können*, wenn der Spieler als defensiver Nahkämpfer ins Geschehen eingreifen will. Jedoch werden sich viele Fähigkeiten eher auf Zweihandwaffen als auf den Umgang mit dem Schild fokussieren.


Die Grab-Bags beantworten doch eine Menge fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Februar 2008)

ich sollte da mal wieder in die grab bags reinsehen sonst kommt das spiel raus und ich weiß immer noch nicht welche die 4 HE klasse wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhalin17 (6. März 2008)

Bezüglich des Schwertmeisters wird er warscheinlich zwei wege haben der eine auf totalen dmg dealer denn schon im table top spiel waren die schwertmeister gefürchtete nahkämpfer! daher werden sie auch eine rolle als dd übernehmen können bin gespannt wie sie es umsetzten den schwert meister als deff zu machen das teil, kann zwar gut austeilen aber schlecht einstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerai (30. März 2008)

alles in allen Klingt ja doch nicht wie ein richtiger defftank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja die klasse werde ich zu 100% spielen, das mit den schwertkämpfen finde ich einfach zu geil
und hat derbst style^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. März 2008)

Lerai schrieb:


> alles in allen Klingt ja doch nicht wie ein richtiger defftank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wage es zu sagen, dass es kaum Defftanks geben wird, wie viele sie aus WoW kennen; wer zum Geier würde das im PvP wollen? Und W.A.R. legt ja sein Hauptaugenmerk auf PvP.


----------



## Rosengarten (30. März 2008)

Durch die Kollisionsabfrage und auch die paar Instanzen werden auch Tanks ihr Können zeigen können.


----------



## Mikokami (31. März 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Durch die Kollisionsabfrage und auch die paar Instanzen werden auch Tanks ihr Können zeigen können.



Genau, durch eine Reihe guter Schwertmeister, Schwarzorks etc. kann dann keiner einfach mal so durchhüpfen, und die Fernkämpfer und Heiler hinten direkt angreifen.

Wäre sicher sehr schön anzusehen wie eine geschlossene Reihe Schwertmeister einem Ansturm standhält, und dann wenn die Angreifer sich verausgabt haben, selbst auf Angriff umschalten und sie wie die Spartaner in 300 wegschieben und niedermetzeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (13. Juni 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Genau, durch eine Reihe guter Schwertmeister, Schwarzorks etc. kann dann keiner einfach mal so durchhüpfen, und die Fernkämpfer und Heiler hinten direkt angreifen.
> 
> Wäre sicher sehr schön anzusehen wie eine geschlossene Reihe Schwertmeister einem Ansturm standhält, und dann wenn die Angreifer sich verausgabt haben, selbst auf Angriff umschalten und sie wie die Spartaner in 300 wegschieben und niedermetzeln.
> 
> ...




das hört sich immer sehr geil an ^^ ist aber leider nicht sooo leicht umzusetzten wie man bei aoc sieht ... solche situationen kommen leider nur selten zustande das man diese taktik anwenden kann =(


----------



## Geige (30. Juni 2008)

genau das befürchte ich auch!

aber mythic ist ganz klar erfahrener als funcom vl schafen sie es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub die werden weniger tank sein.. so eine art alternative.. wie ein off-krieger aus wow


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Ich glaub die werden weniger tank sein.. so eine art alternative.. wie ein off-krieger aus wow



Nein. Er ist Tank und dabei bleibts. Er wäre sonst nicht in diese Archetypkategorie sortiert worden.

Der Schwertmeister hat nur andere Tankqualitäten. Off Krieger wie in WoW bedeutet das er in die Richtung DD geht.....das Thema hatten wir schon zur Genüge.
Schwertmeister können wohl eher durch Eleganz "Schwerttanz" Gegner betäuben, zu Boden werfen, gut ausweichen vll auch entwaffnen.....zu einem Waffenexperten würde es passen.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Auf der offi. seite steht das:

Schwertmeister: Meisterschaften
Pfad des Khaine
Der Pfad des Khaine konzentriert sich auf den charakteristischen Elfenzweihänder, eine gewaltige, aber ausgezeichnete Waffe, die der
Schwertmeister mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit führen kann. Obwohl kein Hochelf den Gott des Krieges verehren würde, erkennen die Meister dieses Pfades Khaine als mächtige und notwendige Gestalt an und der Schwertmeister
bringt all jenen einen schnellen Tod, die ihm im Weg stehen.

Pfad des Vaul 
Der Pfad des Vaul konzentriert sich in erster Linie auf die Verteidigung und ein Meister dieses Pfades mag durchaus einen eleganten, von Elfenhand geschmiedeten Schild seinem Zweihänder vorziehen. Ein Schwertmeister, der sich auf diesen Pfad spezialisiert, wird der Kern sein, um den sich die Schlachtlinie bildet.

Pfad des Hoeth
Der Pfad des Hoeth ist für Schwertmeister, die sehr viel Zeit im Weißen Turm von Hoeth verbracht haben, um an ihren angeborenen magischen Fähigkeiten zu arbeiten, und dabei gelernt haben, wie sie magische Kräfte geschickt in ihre Angriffe einweben können. Ein Meister dieses Pfades wird ausgetüftelte Wege erlernen, die Schwachstellen des Feindes zu offenbaren und sich selbst in der Schlacht zu schützen.


Ich denk es kann auch in richtung dd gehen


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

@noob unterm Messer

willkommen bei WAR, wir sind anders:

Es gibt die Archetypen, und davon kann jeder Schaden machen nur halt anders, eine Tank klasse wird immer eine Tank klasse bleiben egal wie man sie skillt, und der schaden ungefähr auch der selbe, unter dem gesichstspunkt musst du dir die Talenbäume ansehen, 

Pfad des Khaine, ist der Pfad mit dem er mit seinem 2H zuschlägt aber auch parriert und sich so schützt
Pfad des Vaule, ist der klassiche Pfad mit 1h und Schild
Pfad von Hoeth, dient dazu sich mit Magie zu verstärken, die eigenen Angriffe wie auch die Abwehr


----------



## Moagim (5. Juli 2008)

Noob schrieb:


> Ich denk es kann auch in richtung dd gehen



Und weiter gehts....jetzt sind wir beim 4ten Tank.

Irgendwie....wenn man erklärt das Tanks keine DDs werden können, dann gilt das für jeden Tank.
Wir müssen das nicht extra bei allen 6 Tankklasen wiederholen. (scheinbar doch)

Kommt doch endlich vom WoW Gedanken weg.
Ihr lest immer nur "töten" = DAMAGE oder besiegen = DAMAGE oder auch vernichten=DAMAGE

1 Pfad = Umgang mit Zweihändern (NICHT DAMAGE) sonder Waffengeschick. Er muss lernen mit Zweihändern seine Archetyprolle zu erfüllen. Diese ist NICHT die DDrolle sondern die TANKrolle.

2 Pfad = 1 Hand+ Schild

3 Pfad = magische Unterstützung


Nur weil er offensiver gespielt wird als seine Kollegen ist er KEIN DD. Versteht doch endlich mal das es 4 Archetypen gibt, nicht nur 3.
Lies dir mal die 11 Seiten von Blackstorm666 durch, das ist genau das selbe leidige Thema.  Platteträger in WAR = NIX DD.


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Juli 2008)

Ich bin halt noch an Wow gewöhnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (6. Juli 2008)

Das wird sich noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In WAR wirste sehen wie man ohne Itemwahn und mit den Archetypen spielen kann.


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Juli 2008)

Hurraa   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das man die Schwertmeister auch auf DD spielen kann. Das heisst ja nicht das sie soviel Damage machen wie andere, komplett dafür ausgelegte, Klassen - gewisse nehmerqualitäten haben sie anderen ja immernoch voraus. 
Aber wir werden sehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (6. Juli 2008)

Schwertmeister=Tank
Zweihänder heißt nicht, dass er mehr Schadenausteilt, er muss mit dem Zewihänder parrieren können.


----------



## Moagim (6. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke das man die Schwertmeister auch auf DD spielen kann. Das heisst ja nicht das sie soviel Damage machen wie andere, komplett dafür ausgelegte, Klassen - gewisse nehmerqualitäten haben sie anderen ja immernoch voraus.



Zum letzten mal NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schmeißt nicht immer mit dem Begriff DD um euch.

Damage Dealer sind als Charaktere deffiniert die sehr viel Schaden austeilen. Das kann ein Tank nicht. 
Somit kann ein Tank nicht als DD gespielt werden.
Der Begriff deffiniert die Möglichkeiten der Klasse.

Ein Tank hindert sein Gegenüber am entkommen und kann durchaus siegen, dazu brauch er aber keinen DAMAGE austeilen wie im Falle eines DD.
DD bedeutet einfach VIEL Schaden in kurzer Zeit....das kann kein Tank.

Schwertmeister sind die "eleganten" Tanks. 
Er ist Meister des Schwertes, ausweichen ,wegducken, parieren.......es gibt ein Viedeo von ihm bei der er einen komplizierten Schwerttanz ausführt, wärend ihm 3 Jünger gegenüberstehen.
In der Finalbewegung wirbelt er seine Waffe einmal um sich herum, hebt sie über den Kopf und rammt sie mit der Spitze voran, vor sich in den Boden.
Der Effekt wirkt sich wellenartig aus und schickt alle 3 Gegner betäubt zu Boden.
Er ist ein schneller Schwertkünstler, der sich auf seine Schnelligkeit verlässt (daher ist er weniger zäh als seine Tankkollegen)

Versuch mal an an so einem Tank vorbeizukommen.....du wirst dir immer einen Schwinger einfangen. Sobald du mal im Schwertwirbel drin bist, läßt er dich nicht mehr weg.
Der brauch nicht VIEL Damage machen. Wenn er dich mal hat schneidet er dich in Stücke, aber ohne dir ständig 3000 Schaden zu verpassen.
Er nimmt dir einfach die Möglichkeit zu kontern....zu Boden werfen, Waffe zur Seite schlagen. 
Das ist so als ob man in einem Wirbelsturm steckt und versucht den Wind zu hauen. Von Zeit zu Zeit bekommst du mal ein umherfliegendes Teil zu kosten.

Ihr braucht nun wirklich nicht zu denken das es einen DAMAGE Pfad geben MUSS weil ihr ja sonst soooo schwach seid.
WAR Tanks sind immer stark, das sind keine schwächlichen WoW Tanks bei denen man erstmal den Damage zuschalten muss.
Ihr habt bereits die *Kraft*(*nicht* die Fähigkeiten und auch *nicht* die Geschwindigkeit) eines (auch wenn der Vergleich mies ist ) Waffe/Furor Kriegers aus WoW als *Grundausstattung*
Irgendwie kommt es einem immer so, vor als glauben die Spieler:     Tank= kann 0 Damage machen.
Ihr seid NICHT wehrlos, aber ihr könnt euren Damage nicht exorbitant steigern wie ein DD.


----------



## Shadrolan (23. Juli 2008)

kannst du das video plz verlinken?


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juli 2008)

Moagim wills du net zur Ordnung kommen wenn du dich schon so für "unsere" Tankklassen einsetzt? xD

Ich hab auch lange überlegt einen Schwertmeister zu machen weil mir das mit der "Eleganz" ganz gut gefällt.
und wie Vermillon schon sagt :

War ist anders .
Da machen sogar die Heiler dmg xD


----------



## Hocke (23. Juli 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würds mir auf jeden Fall wünschen! Ich hasse es wenn bei WoW Leute einen Priester spielen, dann aber nicht heilen weil sie auf Shadow gespecct sind.
Wenn ich an nen Priester denke, denek ich automatsich an heilen, so soll und muss das sein / bleiben!


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Juli 2008)

Moagim kann euch nicht hören, der spielt Gildenbeta   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an Terror fürs Lob, bin ganz gerührt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es wird halt noch eine lang zeit dauern bis man den Leuten klarmacht das es auch Tanks gibt die einfach Tanks bleiben egal wie man sie skillt, stellt es euch wie einen WoW Krieger vor mit 3 unterschiedlichen Schutzbäumen, der besiegt seine Feinde nicht weil er sie mit 3 Schlägen in stücke reißt, der besiegt sie weil er am ende der einzige ist der vom Schlachtfeld geht und noch alle Knochen im Körper hat.


----------



## Madir (23. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> genau das befürchte ich auch!
> 
> aber mythic ist ganz klar erfahrener als funcom vl schafen sie es ja
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist Funcom erfahrener, da sie 1 Jahr vor befor DAoC kahm bereits Anarchy Online rausgebracht haben.


----------



## Prinzèss_DunMorogh (7. September 2008)

Als Schwertmeister spielen

Ein einzelner Schwertmeister ist in der Lage, gegen zahlreiche schwächere Gegner gleichzeitig standzuhalten. Zudem kann er, aufgrund seiner Anmut und Gewandtheit, schnell und wirksam gegen eine Vielzahl von Bedrohungen reagieren. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist dabei ein abgestimmtes Vorgehen im Kampf. Jede Bewegung des Schwertmeisters ist dazu bestimmt, seinen Körper auszugleichen und für die nächste Bewegung vorzubereiten. Diese Vorbereitung ist es, die es dem Schwertmeister ermöglicht, einzelne Angriffe zu mächtigen offensiven oder defensiven Kombinationen zu verbinden.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Schwertmeister KANN eine rolle als Tank übernehmen muss es aber nicht (wenn ihr weiter daran interessiert seid guckt euch die Pfade an und ihr wisst mehr(http://warhammer.ingame.de/content.php?c=70693&s=248)


----------



## WoozaH (11. September 2008)

ich denke auch dass er nicht die rolle des dd hier im game übernimmt. aber mich stört das nicht. ich werde 100% schwertmeister spielen, obwohl ich nicht so gerne tanke. aber ich finde die eleganz mit den tänzen usw sehr faszinierend. nunja..auf jeden fall kann ich es kaum noch abwarten, zu schade, dass ich kein open beta key bekommen habe =(

have fun 

woo


----------



## Moagim (11. September 2008)

Prinzèss_DunMorogh schrieb:


> Als Schwertmeister spielen
> 
> Ein einzelner Schwertmeister ist in der Lage, gegen zahlreiche schwächere Gegner gleichzeitig standzuhalten. Zudem kann er, aufgrund seiner Anmut und Gewandtheit, schnell und wirksam gegen eine Vielzahl von Bedrohungen reagieren. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist dabei ein abgestimmtes Vorgehen im Kampf. Jede Bewegung des Schwertmeisters ist dazu bestimmt, seinen Körper auszugleichen und für die nächste Bewegung vorzubereiten. Diese Vorbereitung ist es, die es dem Schwertmeister ermöglicht, einzelne Angriffe zu mächtigen offensiven oder defensiven Kombinationen zu verbinden.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil, du scheinbar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du interpretierst in offensiv DAMAGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rein. 
Chosen=defensiver Tank = bereits seine Anwesenheit hat Effekte (Aura) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eisenbrecher = defensiver Tank=Bereits seine Anwesenheit hat Effekte (Groll/Eidfreund) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blackork/Schwertmeister=offensive Tanks=Ihre bloße Anwesenheit bringt NICHTS sie müssen erstmal mittenrein in den Kampf. (Balance/da plan und da god plan)
Offensive bedeutet NICHT Damage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR ist nicht WoW wo ihr erst den Dmg zuschalten müsst. Tanks sind keine wehrlosen Dosen wie die WoW Deff Tanks. ABER ihr seid nunmal auch KEINE DDs und werdet es in WAR auch nicht sein können.

Aber versuch ruhig als DDler zu spielen, ich mach mir nicht die Mühe es noch weiter zu erklären....warum auch? noch ein Schwertmeister der leicht zu besiegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit unten: 
Auserdem hab ich sie alle schon gespielt...zwar den Chosen als einzigen von 1-40 aber auch die anderen genug. DD= unmöglich für jeden Tank. 
Nur weil man Melees zermalmt ist man trotzdem noch ein TANK.
Ist völlig blödsinnig zu behaupten man könne was anderes als ein Tank sein wenn man eine Tankklasse wählt.

JEDER Tank, der sich in der Beta wie ein DDler benommen hat. Also vor rennen egal ob die eigenen Kameraden gerade von DDlern zerlegt wurden ist ausnahmslos *elendig verreckt *ohne irgendwas besiegen zu können. Da muss nur ein feindlicher Tank dem einen Stun verpassen und das war es dann. Zwei Fernkämpfer als Gegner des Tanks = Tank fast sofort down.


----------



## WoozaH (11. September 2008)

xD ich finds so geil.. moagim redet sich ein ast ab und keiner liest das. alle denken sich nur ihr teil, moagim hat , so denke ich,  sich auf den diversen WAR seiten informiert und kann eins und eins zu sammenzählen, aber jeder hier liest entweder nicht oder kann nur selbstinterpretieren...naja kann man nix dran ändern lass sie einfach reden^^

so on..

woo


----------



## Evíga (11. September 2008)

Also ich hab in einem spontanen Anfall gestern und heute einen Schwertmeister auf 10 gespielt.. Und ich fürchte, er hat mich von meinem festen Plan abgebracht, als erstes einen Schattenkrieger zu spielen. Angefangen habe ich wie gehabt mit dem Zweihänder. Nach ein paar Szenarien hatte ich genug Ruf, um zw. Zweihänder oder Schwert/Schild zu wählen. Und Schwert/Schild ist einfach der Hammer! Die Skills gehen noch ein gutes Stück schneller und man wirbelt nur so durch die Gegner. Beim Schattenkrieger hatte ich mit 2 gleichstufigen Gegnern so meine Probleme. Mit dem Schwertmeister kommt kein bisschen Schaden durch.
RvR war weniger witzig am Anfang. Aber wenn man mal so ein bisschen den Dreh raus hat, wie man sich am besten einbringt ist es supergeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Austeilen? Muss ich nicht! Es reicht, um die meisten nicht-heiler auszutanken und man ist ja ohnehin selten alleine. 

Fazit: Der Schwertmeister ist sicher kein DD, es fehlt der Burst. Trotzdem macht er als Tank durchaus Sinn, wenn man eben nicht nur vorne ins Getümmel stürmt, sondern auch ein Auge auf unsere Stofffreunde hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C4rmel (12. September 2008)

Spiele momentan auch einen Schwertmeister auf lvl10. 
Hab ihn gewählt, da ich ihn auch als Tankklasse spielen will.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bis lvl 10 waren doch sehr unterschiedlich, was rvr und pve angeht.
Im PvE lache ich jeden Gegner aus. mit einer 40% blockchance, mit meinem Schild kommt nur höchst selten Schaden durch. Bosse kann ich super tanken und mit einem Heiler im Rücken habe ich bereits zu 2. Helden eine Stufe unter mir geschafft.

Nun zum PvP:
Im PvP kam ich mir bis lvl10 relativ nutzlos vor. Ich halte zwar unheimlich viel aus, es können bis zu 3 Nahkämpfer auf mich einprügeln und ich stehe meinen elf, doch geht diesen dann meist schnell die Lust aus und sie denken sich: Hey, da hinter dem steht ja noch ein Erzmagier, kloppen wir halt den. Dann stand ich meistens echt blöd da, da meine einzige Möglichkeit sie davon abzuhalten der Slow war.
Doch mit lvl 10 hat sich dank beschützen einiges geändert, ich teile nun den DMG mit meinem persönlichem Erzmagier und zusammen halten wir enorm viel aus.

Mich würd mal von Closed Beta Spielern interessieren, was man später noch für Möglichleiten bekommt seinen "Heiler" zu beschützen . . .


----------



## Evíga (13. September 2008)

Ich bin totaler Fan dieses Stellung halten! Skills geworden. Vor stürmen und Skill zünden. Die meisten Pappnasen prügeln sich dann erstmal nen Wolf an dir, weil sie einfach irgendwas hauen wollen. ^^
Ansonsten hab' ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man zum Heiler schützen lieber einen Eisenbrecher spielen soll wg. Knockdowns und Schutzskills. Schwertmeister wäre demnach eher nach dem Motto "Vorstürmen und Druck machen."
Ich glaube, das stand in dem Guide hier: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=68644

/e: Ja, war in dem Guide. Lies einfach mal "What kann a Swordmaster do in RvR". Wenn es verständnisprobleme gibt, übersetz ichs gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (13. September 2008)

Kann mir denken das er ein mittel Ding ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er kämpft zwar an der Front aber durch seine Rüstung schwächer als ein melee dd was  er aber durch seine Rüstung wieder ausgleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sicher irgend was mit dem Dreh soll er werden. Muss man einfach mal testen.

-----------------------------------------
[topic="0"]
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![/topic][br][url="http://www.valenth.com"]Adopted from Valenth*[/url]


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2008)

Der Schwertmeister ist vom Archetyp ein Tank.

Man kann ihn zwar auf Schaden skillen aber ein Weisser Löwe oder Hexenjäger wird dann trotzdem mehr Schaden machen.
Tanken wird die Hauptaufgabe des SM sein. Dafür hält der SM mehr aus.
Ich hab den SM lange genug in der Beta gespielt, auch auf Level 40 und kann sagen, dass er kein DD ist. 
Auf Schaden geskillt ist er eher sowas wie nen Schadensupporter, also jemand der die Melee DD´s unterstützt und Gegner nervt. Er hat ja auch ein paar nützliche Schläge wie Snare oder Knockbacks.

Waffenspezialisierungen wird es übrigens nicht geben. Ein Schwertmeister, der nen Hammer schwingt wäre mal ne extreme Lizenzverletzung von Games Workshop, sowas würden die niemals erlauben.

Deshalb bleibt der Schwertmeister bei 1H Schwert + Schild oder 2H Schwert


----------



## Cren Verdis (14. September 2008)

Zum Thema Lizenz:
Naja bei den gefühlten 50 Editionen Warhammer die ich gespielt habe habe ich bisher aber keinen SM mit 1h und Schild gesehen! ^^


Was mich interessiert ist, ob (man mit ihm auf Dämätsch... just kidding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das mit der Kollisionsabfrage wirklich so funktioniert. Spielt man denn in so geschlossenen Formationen, dass es was bringt?

edith meint:
Ich fand Eltharion immer am coolsten! Augenbinde, blind, und trotzdem wie ein Weidenbaum den Gegner mit präzisen schlägen eindecken, pohne getroffen zu werden! DER Grund für mich nen SM zu spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich muss meine HE mal wieder rauskramen!

judith meint:
Im Armeebuch steht zwar drin, dass sie Meister (aller?/der) Waffen sind, aber sie Kämpfen mit ihren Zweihändern als ihre persönliche Waffe!


----------



## Havamal (14. September 2008)

Hab Schwarzork,Chosen und Schwertmeister getestet!Sie sind echt keine DD aber mit Heilung sind sie eine echte Gefahr und gute Unterstützung, da man am anfang ja noch nicht viele Fähigkeiten hat ausser Damage!Finde Tank Klassen spielen sich trotzdem gut und machen Spass, man darf halt nicht denken das man jetzt ne Hexenkriegerin mit schwerer Rüssi spielt!Jede Klasse hat ihre vor und Nachteile und bei den Klassen die ich getestet habe, Schattenkrieger,Sorcerrer,Chosen,Schwarzork,Schwertmeister,Magus,Jünger  war das balancing meines erachtens echt gut!Die Tanks machen im Vergleich zu dem was sie aushalten weniger Schaden, als DD Klassen die merklich weniger aushalten!


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Mit der Kollisionsabfrage konnte ich noch nicht so ganz beurteilen, da sie einerseits buggy war und andererseits meine Mitspieler immer Random waren. Aber im Teamplay mit TS und so kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man eine Brücke dicht machen oder Gegner einkreisen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lemba (14. September 2008)

Ich habe in der CB und OB gespielt und muss sagen, das die Kollisionsabfrage sehr gut geworden ist. Also man kann sich im TS schon absprechen, formieren und dann kommt auch kaum was durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (14. September 2008)

ich schau mir des einfach mal an wies im rvr wird dann seh ich schon^^


----------



## Lovedoctor (15. September 2008)

Hi, 

Da sich mein alter WoW PvP Kumpel umbedingt nen Heiler machen möchte und sich wohl der Erzmagier anbietet, werd ich wohl vom Feuermagier zum Schwertmeister umwechseln (wollte am Anfang den Ritter des Sonenordens zocken). Nun Meine Frage: Das der Schwertmeister in allen 3 Meisterschaftsbereichen ein Tank ist, das ist mir klar.

Nur wie sieht es da mit der Tank-Leistung aus? Tanken alle drei Varianten gleich gut? Oder ist eine Meisterschaftsklasse mehr zu empfehlen als beste Tank-Klasse.

Wär für mich wichtig, da ich schon gesehen hab das Elfen nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen, und auch Tanks wohl eher Mangelware auf der Ordnungsseite werden (zumindest am Anfang).

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Stancer (16. September 2008)

Lovedoctor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da sich mein alter WoW PvP Kumpel umbedingt nen Heiler machen möchte und sich wohl der Erzmagier anbietet, werd ich wohl vom Feuermagier zum Schwertmeister umwechseln (wollte am Anfang den Ritter des Sonenordens zocken). Nun Meine Frage: Das der Schwertmeister in allen 3 Meisterschaftsbereichen ein Tank ist, das ist mir klar.
> 
> ...



Pfad des Vaul ist der defensivste Meisterpfad, denn dafür muss man nen Schild tragen. Ist auch der reine Tankerpfad.

Pfad des Khaine ist offensiv und die Schläge sind nur mit 2H ausführbar

Der 3. Pfad ist nen Mittel


----------



## tintamarra (17. September 2008)

Mir kommt der Schwertmeister ein wenig wie ein Paladin-Äquivalent vor (Vergleich mit dem EQ- oder WOW-Paladin halt). 

Sagt so mein Spielgefühl nach 2-3 Tagen Head Start. Ich hab den Schwertmeister genommen, weil Destruction TOTAL CROWDED war, wir mit ner kleinen Gruppe zu Order überwechselten und wir wenigstens irgendwas halbwegs tankfähiges brauchten.. und ich keinen Zwergentank wollte.

Dieses "Eleganz" und "mit Tänzen und so" von oben ist etwas seltsam. Wer auf sowas  vor allem anderen steht, hätte vielleicht mehr Freude am Witchelf oder Disciple of Khaine auf Destruction-Seite (rein von der Optik her). Nicht, dass der Schwertmeister gleich so brachial aussieht wie die anderen Tanks. Das tut er natürlich nicht.


----------



## Evíga (17. September 2008)

tintamarra schrieb:


> Mir kommt der Schwertmeister ein wenig wie ein Paladin-Äquivalent vor (Vergleich mit dem EQ- oder WOW-Paladin halt).
> 
> Sagt so mein Spielgefühl nach 2-3 Tagen Head Start. Ich hab den Schwertmeister genommen, weil Destruction TOTAL CROWDED war, wir mit ner kleinen Gruppe zu Order überwechselten und wir wenigstens irgendwas halbwegs tankfähiges brauchten.. und ich keinen Zwergentank wollte.
> 
> Dieses "Eleganz" und "mit Tänzen und so" von oben ist etwas seltsam. Wer auf sowas  vor allem anderen steht, hätte vielleicht mehr Freude am Witchelf oder Disciple of Khaine auf Destruction-Seite (rein von der Optik her). Nicht, dass der Schwertmeister gleich so brachial aussieht wie die anderen Tanks. Das tut er natürlich nicht.



Paladin aus WoW? Wenn schon der aus D2...


----------



## Xawi (17. September 2008)

Nun aber meine frage ist der Schwertmeister RvR tauglich? was für erfahrungen habt gesammelt?
Und mit welcher skillung ist es angebracht?


----------



## Xawi (17. September 2008)

Inwiefern ist den der Schwertmeister im RVR einsetzbar?

Welcher Skillbaum wäre einzuschlagen für ein Reinen RvR char...

Oder ist er gar nciht zu gebrauchen im Rvr was sind eure erfahrungen?

Mfg


----------



## Evíga (18. September 2008)

In WAR ist jeder Char mit jeder Skillung im RvR "zu gebrauchen"... Lies dir oben im Link mal "What can a Swordmaster do in RvR" durch, falls du des Englischen mächtig bist..


----------



## Stancer (18. September 2008)

Es gibt keine Klasse, die im RvR unnütz ist. Kommt von diesem WoW Denken weg. 

WAR wurde auf RvR entwickelt und jede Klasse wurde genau ans RvR angepasst. D.h. keine Solofähigkeit der Klassen, sondern alles auf Gruppenspiel getrimmt.

Bei den Meisterschaften gibt es auch keine unnützen Pfade. Die Pfade dienen dazu die Klasse der eigenen Spielweise anzupassen.

Beim Schwertmeister also :

Pfad des Khaine ---> Für offensive Spielweise
Pfad des Vaul ---> Defensive Spielweise
Pfad des Hoeth ---> Flächenangriffe und eher offensive Ausrichtung

Es gibt keine "Beste" Pfadlinie. WoW Denken ist in WAR falsch....es gibt keine "SOLL-SKILLUNG" bzw "STANDARD-Skillung"


----------



## Hefti (22. September 2008)

Also ich hab momentan einen lvl 17 Schwertmeister und spiele ihn zur Zeit eigentlich fast nur in Szenarien oder im offenen RvR. Ich spiele die meiste Zeit zusammen mit einem oder zwei Erzmagier(n) die ich aus WoW Zeiten kenne. Ich dachte anfangs das ich mit 2 hand besser zurecht komme und habe alle Punkte im Meisterschaftspfad des Khaine untergebracht. Jedoch kam ich mir (vielleicht auch, weil ich mit dem 2 hand Pfad falsch gespielt habe, oder weil der Pfad erst im hohen lvl richtig gut wird) relativ nutzlos vor und habe umgeskillt auf den Pfad des Vaul. Seitdem laufe ich nur noch 1 Handwaffe und Schild umher und spiele den Beschützer,Flaggenträger, die Speerspitze oder den Damagefänger für meine Mitspieler. Diese Variante des Schwertmeisters scheint mir bisher am nützlichsten zu sein und sie macht auch eine Menge Spaß, weil man sich unheimlich wertvoll für die Gruppe vorkommt wenn man massenhaft Schaden für andere abfangen kann.
Mir ist bisher leider noch nicht klar geworden welchen Vorteil ein Schwertmeister für die Gruppe im RvR hat, wenn er einen offensiveren Pfad wählt. Viele defensive Talente sind nicht benutzbar, weil man ein Schild benötigt und der Schaden vom Schwertmeister ist auch mit 2 Hand Waffe meiner Ansicht nach nicht der Rede wert. Was zeichnet also den Pfad des Khaines und den Pfad des Hoeth tatsächlich aus? Warum sollte ein Schwertmeister der als Tank konzipiert wurde, einen der beiden offensiveren Meisterpfade wählen?


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Also der Schadensunterschied mit 2H und 1H ist minimal. Mit 1H hat man aber den extrem wichtigen Schild und wenn man sich den Afterblock-Style ausm Vaul-pfad holt macht man sogar sehr guten Schaden.

2H hat nen hören Basisschaden, 1H schlägt öfter zu. Der Schaden von den Fähigkeiten ist ja eh fest.


Zu dem Gruppennutzen :

Also ich spiele in der defensiven Rolle auf Heilerschutz : (momentan level 22)

- 20% Dmg Debuff mit Drachenkralle
- 30% Dmg Debuff mit Herausforderungsruf
- Knockback mit Böiger Wind
- Snare mit schneller Einschnitt
- Grapple (Herausforderung des Champions) als Moralfähigkeit

Je weiter man kommt desto mehr nutzen kriegt man für die Gruppe. Aber mit den oben genannten Fähigkeiten kann man die Melee DD´s schon recht gut von den Heilern abbringen, bzw das Leben der Heiler deutlich verlängern.

Spielt man auf Khaine ist man sowas wie nen DD Supporter oder man spielt defensiv als Dampframme mit der Klingenverzauberung ausm Pfad des Vaul


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2008)

Haja WoW-denken wie du es nennst ich garnicht so verkehrt, allerdings sollte man umdenken, bei WoW ist auch keine Klasse im PvE unnütz und so isses bei WAR im PvP.
Ich finde auch das man zwischen Solo/Grp/PvP-speccs unterscheiden kann, gerade der Pfad des Khaine ist im PvE deutlich sinnvoller als im RvR, wie das ganze sich auswirkt liegt aber daran in welchen Kombinationen man wie weit skillt. Die Differenz des Schadens zwischen 2h und 1h+Schild ist wirklich gering, die Schutzwirkung des Schildes wiederum Bemerkenswert - ist aber auch beabsichtigt so gemacht, schließlich sollte man auch einen Tank spielen wenn man sich für einen Tank entschieden hat.

@Hefti, Vaul und Hoeth sind imo die besten Trees für RvR/PvP, Vaul ist defensiver und bietet mehr Support - Hoeth ein wenig offensiver. Khaine ist meiner Meinung nach was für solo PvE.


----------



## Evíga (23. September 2008)

Ich würde, egal, wie ich mich später ausrichte erstmal in Hoeth reingehen und sich den Rüstungsbuff holen, der kommt mir extrem vor. Macht bei mir grade 16% mehr Absorb aus. Dazu noch 5% mehr stören... Hab mir das Teil geholt und gehe jetzt wie geplant in Vaul.


----------

